# What I've been up to lately..



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Since my camera was in the shop for a month, I didn't have a chance to take pictures until just recently, so it's time for an overload :twisted:

Mini, the runt mouse I had, turned out to be a boy. He looked like a girl until I started to notice some definite bulges where there shouldn't have been...  So my plan of keeping him with the other open does went out the window. I found a great pet home for him though, so he's off getting spoiled!

Cricket (broken lilac) cannibalized her litter, and only one of the pups was still alive. I fostered him onto another doe, and he has grown up nicely! Not quite the perfect double banded pattern I am aiming for, his second band is wider towards the middle, but pretty darn close for the first generation. I somehow managed to delete the picture I took of him, but he's in the background of this one









These are some satin carriers that I will be using to try and get more broken satins, always aiming for the double banded Dutch pattern



























Stanley (broken black) was bred back to her son, Buckley (double banded dutch) and I ended up with these 4









And some satin babies from my pink eyed yellow doe and black tan buck (I think he's the one carrying the brindle)









I have a litter of 6 more satin pinkies right now, and expecting 3 more in the relatively near future! So I'll be busy, but I'll be sure to post updates!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, what cute babes, I love the little spotties!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the marked tan fawn ;and the little satin babies look just marvelous. Good work!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice can't carry brindle. Either they're brindle, or they're not. This is the nature of dominant alleles.

Your "pink eyed yellow" doe is brindle.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If there's no brindling on the mouse it's called fawn if it has red eyes. Many of my yellow and red meeces are A^vy. (So, fawn is the phenotype while brindled is the genotype) are from lines in which the brindling has been reduced and doesn't show. One still gets an occasional brindled marking in lines like mine.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm loving these.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good to know about the brindle and the fawn terminology! I was going over their breeding in my head, and the dam of this litter was one that I inherited from my sister when she decided to get rid of her mice. The grand dam of the unmarked brindle fawn (is that what I should be calling her) was one of those dark brindles that almost looks like agouti. She also produced Swarlos, my first buck, who was an extremely pale yellow colour with pink eyes, and he didn't exhibit brindle but many of his offspring did.

Moustress, here's one thing that has been bugging me for a while. When you say fawn is the phenotype while brindled is the genotype, shouldn't brindle fawn be the genotype, since fawn is the base colour and brindle is a modifier? I noticed that people sometimes tend to group all brindles as a "colour", but is it not a pattern that can affect any coat colour?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Just call her a poor pink-eyed brindle. That's a lot clearer and more accurate than fussing over whether or not she's fawn. Fawn is a show category, and none of these mice can be shown as fawn.

Fawn is darker, richer, and redder than these. See here: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/fawn.html or here: http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/i ... -large.jpg Almost always when we say fawn on this forum we mean Ay/* (red based), but sometimes we mean e/e (recessive red based). Yours are Avy/* (brindle based).


----------

